# Mythbusters



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone else into this show as heavily as I am? I mean really, the Discovery Channel has some good shows, but if there is a Mythbusters marathon on, them I'm set for the day.

Anyone else the same, and do you have any favorite Mythbuster's moments?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

I love Mythbusters! I used to not watch TV much, then Shenzi was like "You gotta watch this with me!"


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 18, 2010)

If it weren't for shows on Discovery, and National Geographic Channel, I'd never watch TV. I'll be honest though, I prefer Deadliest Catch more than Mythbusters.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

I watch it now and then, but not all the time, or regularly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Mythbusters is about the only thing I'll watch on Cable these days.

I tend to have bad luck being at the TV when they are on.

My favorite moment is a tie between the giant cement truck explosion, and the success at making a lead balloon.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> If it weren't for shows on Discovery, and National Geographic Channel, I'd never watch TV. I'll be honest though, I prefer Deadliest Catch more than Mythbusters.



I'm similar in that anymore, aside from the odd hockey game, most of my TV time is spent on the NatGeo channel, Discovery, or, to a lesser extent, History, as long as they don't have these conspiracies involving aliens, 2012, or ghosts.

Deadliest Catch is all right, but my dad prefers it more than I do.



Trpdwarf said:


> Mythbusters is about the only thing I'll watch on Cable these days.
> 
> I tend to have bad luck being at the TV when they are on.
> 
> My favorite moment is a tie between the giant cement truck explosion, and the success at making a lead balloon.



Oh God, I think the cement truck explosion was the first MythBusters episode I saw ever and that tickled my spine like crazy. Especially Jamie's reaction was cool.

That one would be a favorite, as well as the Hindenburg episode.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 18, 2010)

its my favorite show^^ by far!
i watch it every time i get the chance to, too bad that they cancelled it here =/ every time they get a new show they kick out the mythbusters although they are mostly the show with the highest ranking on any channel >.>


----------



## Viva (Jan 18, 2010)

I used to love the show, but I never watch it anymore


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't watch it regularly, as I don't even have cable, but I do love that show.

A couple times when I was still bartending and ESPN didn't have an actual game showing at the time, I'd flip the bar TV over to a Mythbusters marathon.  It actually seemed to draw people in pretty well.


edit: Thermite Hindenberg was their finest moment.


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the one with the exploding fire exstinguisher and many more.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a big fan of mythbusters!


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 18, 2010)

It's definitely one of my favorite shows. Unfortunatly, I don't get to watch it very often. 

Also, a marathon came on today when I'm supposed to be studying for exams and working on projects. Probably won't have a good effect on my grades....


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Mythbusters. Explosions generally are not all that good imo, but I find a lot fo the experiments the do genuinely entertaining. 

Like making a ball of shit _shine._ That's classy stuff.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 19, 2010)

Duck tape for the win.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I like this show and watch it now and then. Except discovery, Nat Geo and Animal planet, everything else is shitty action movies, shitty humor, shitty music or shitty Georgian freaks throwing shit on a fan pointed at Russian freaks. 

The only thing I always ask myself watching Mythbusters - "Where the fuck do they get money for all that". They don't receive money from the taxes, do they?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> I like this show and watch it now and then. Except discovery, Nat Geo and Animal planet, everything else is shitty action movies, shitty humor, shitty music or shitty Georgian freaks throwing shit on a fan pointed at Russian freaks.
> 
> The only thing I always ask myself watching Mythbusters - "Where the fuck do they get money for all that". They don't receive money from the taxes, do they?



Uh, why would they?  Their show's popularity generates demand for ad time in it's time slot, the revenue from which pays for their production costs.  Just like everyone else. o_o


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no Idea about the system, my point is that somebody has to pay for all that


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 19, 2010)

It's kinda hit or miss for me.  Some episodes I really like and then there are some episodes where it's kinda boring and predictable.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually had a thread on their forms where you submit ideas, if you get enough people to post in the thread then they do it on their specials.

They did mine~ Squee

Can a .50 caliber bullet damage things without touching them, they did it with glass and stuff. Really nice job, too it a step further and tried to see if a jet could do it with its sonic boom.

No a .50 caliber round can't harm anything unless it makes physical contact. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I actually had a thread on their forms where you submit ideas, if you get enough people to post in the thread then they do it on their specials.
> 
> They did mine~ Squee
> 
> ...



Ah, that was a fun one. I loved how they just had to keep getting lower, lower, and *lower* before they could get the jet's sonic boom to work like they wanted, or close to how they wanted anyway. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, that was a fun one. I loved how they just had to keep getting lower, lower, and *lower* before they could get the jet's sonic boom to work like they wanted, or close to how they wanted anyway. :3



Nah it was busted, that wasn't really the boom causing the damage.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Nah it was busted, that wasn't really the boom causing the damage.



I know, but it was fun to watch anyway.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Mythbusters and rarely have ever missed a show. I really just love when they blew up that cement truck....Booooommmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Piscin (Jan 19, 2010)

Love that show!
Favorite so far is between the cement truck explosion and the hot water heater rockets.


----------



## Mangasama (Jan 19, 2010)

<sigh> I'm still waiting for them to do my suggestion!


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 20, 2010)

Excellent show but they ran out of myths. Now they are like "could such-and-such happen from whatever movie"?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 21, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Excellent show but they ran out of myths. Now they are like "could such-and-such happen from whatever movie"?



You didn't see the duck tape episode yet? 

I'm re-hooked on this show thanks to ToeClaws.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## Skittle (Jan 21, 2010)

The duct tape episode was so much win.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 21, 2010)

Remember when they made that compressed gas canister go through a cinderblock wall like it wasn't even there?

Yeah, that was cool.

Also, JATO CAR FTW

Dukes of Hazzard car jump was funny (predictable but funny).  Turning cars into RC toys is funny.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters...the only two channels I ever seemed to watch on sky was Discovery and NatGeo...ahh I miss sky (got it @ home but not @ uni).

Anyone from the UK watch it here? We get a different narrator, I've watched ones with the american one too and personally I prefer the british one, the american one just isn't as funny :-(

My fave was the water heater...who knew that those things were so powerful? You could strap a few of those together and make a rocket! :-D


----------

